# Oil change quote



## gregm (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I've just contacted my local Audi dealer (where I bought the car new from last April, 1.8 TT Sport).

The car says its due an oil change in 25 days and I've just been quoted £258.89.

This does seem very expensive.

What is everyone's thoughts?

Thanks

Greg


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

does seem a bit expensive.
could try shopping around the dealers - but difficult up here in Scotland !


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Audi seem to be able to charge what they wish while car is still under 3 year warranty.
Nothing to stop you using an indy as long as serviced as per Audi spec & genuine parts used, but of course you may lose any goodwill from Audi dealer in the future.
Hoggy.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

From what I've read on here the going rate seems to be 150-250 for that first service.


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

If I remember correctly sounds about right.

I tend to supply my own oil (cost around £40 from Opie Oils) and at the last one reduced the bill by around £110, so overall saved around £70.

Dealer had no issues with it at all, just make sure it's the right spec.


----------



## gregm (Jul 14, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Audi seem to be able to charge what they wish while car is still under 3 year warranty.
> Nothing to stop you using an indy as long as serviced as per Audi spec & genuine parts used, but of course you may lose any goodwill from Audi dealer in the future.
> Hoggy.


Thanks everyone so far.

Hoggy - what do you mean about losing future goodwill from the Audi dealer? :?

I've been shopping around today and using Audi spec & genuine parts I've been quoted between £75 and £160 for an oil change at the independent's!

Greg


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

gregm said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Audi seem to be able to charge what they wish while car is still under 3 year warranty.
> ...


Hi, It wouldn't affect your warranty, but any future probs they might be awkward & state can't book it in for month, no courtesy car avail, any 5 minute job you will have to book it in etc.etc.
Hoggy.


----------



## gregm (Jul 14, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> gregm said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


Cheers Hoggy - To be fair they have been great fixing small niggles I've had such as squeaky windows and seat etc.

I'll need to have a good think 

Thanks

Greg


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

I did this via the youraudi website try there to see if the price is cheaper.

Was £199 for a gen 1 TT-RS.


----------



## gregm (Jul 14, 2017)

tt3600 said:


> I did this via the youraudi website try there to see if the price is cheaper.
> 
> Was £199 for a gen 1 TT-RS.


The youraudi website just states as the car is under three years old it cannot be done online.

Thanks

Greg


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

Had mine a couple of weeks ago. £258.18.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Engine oil & Filter replace for 16 year old 225 only £86 at Audi  yes so was I.
Hoggy.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Have you a Skoda/Seat dealer near you? The one near me is also an "Approved Audi Service Centre" I am going to try them
when my service is due.They may be more flexible on price.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

gregm said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've just contacted my local Audi dealer (where I bought the car new from last April, 1.8 TT Sport).
> 
> ...


Cambridge Audi charged me £330 for the first service, so that's either cheap or it's more for a TTS :?


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Booked my TTS in for first service this week, will be 14 months and 13k miles when it gets done. Quoted ~£250 with Essex Audi. Seems reasonable to me.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

From what I've been told by a few dealers, around 250 is about right for a TTS, they were all coming back around that mark. I don't know if the prices vary for different models


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

£125 from an independent who have always specialised in VAG vehicles and only use original VAG parts. The same day was quoted £250 from Audi and the guy on the phone blatantly tried to scare me with comments like "*they're not trained Audi specialists*" and "*they won't use original Audi parts*" and even "*it would definitely affect your Audi warranty*". I think that's absolutely disgusting to be honest. He couldn't get off the phone quick enough when I told him that "with all due respect that sounds like scare mongering and at least some of it is blatantly wrong". I've used this garage for the past 10 yrs with my previous 3 VAG cars for various work and never ever had a problem. I know I'm lucky to have a garage like this not too far from me, but it winds me up when Audi are trying to scare people like this


----------



## gregm (Jul 14, 2017)

The waiting has paid off for me - a new garage has just opened specialising in Audi, VW, Seat and Skoda which is only 10 minutes away from me.

Quoted £84 with genuine parts including a VHC 

Much cheaper than the £258.89 Audi quoted!!!


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

What are the thoughts on people using independents on new cars now? I know it's allowed with the EU ruling and won't void your warranty anymore but is it going to ruin your future value? I've heard it is against the PCP agreement too (if you've bought it that way)? Ive only had mine 6 months so I'm not due for at least another 6 but these prices Audi are charging seem ridiculous! Anyone tried Audi price match?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Mine is due in 700mls and only spotted the price match on service a couple of weeks ago so will give it a try.
I have used it before on tyres which saved me £50 each.


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

90TJM said:


> Mine is due in 700mls and only spotted the price match on service a couple of weeks ago so will give it a try.
> I have used it before on tyres which saved me £50 each.


Let us know how you get on 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Called Cardiff Audi today for Oil Change/inspection £360! Did not even offer any discount which they have done in the past
as I bought the car from them.Also called the Audi Service Centre at the Skoda dealer in Newport and they wanted the same.
Tetbury and Hereford Audi are different dealer groups and not far away so will give them a call.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Hereford Audi £280,still a joke for what is being done.Get a Holiday for less.


----------



## TTGazza (Jun 13, 2016)

As I've said before I phoned my local dealer who wanted £350.00 and told them I'd been quoted around £220.00 by a dealer in another County, so they near enough matched it, the amusing part is I made the price up so it shows they can move seriously on price. So call a dealer in another County and ask them, I'm in Essex so called one in Kent who was doing great deals on new cars on Carwow.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

My car is now 16 months old and is still showing around 100days for oil change.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Matrix said:


> My car is now 16 months old and is still showing around 100days for oil change.


Hi, You must doing longish journeys with fewer short journeys & cold starts.
My MK1 when on AVS would last 2 years even though total mileage was low. 
Hoggy.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

gregm said:


> The waiting has paid off for me - a new garage has just opened specialising in Audi, VW, Seat and Skoda which is only 10 minutes away from me.
> 
> Quoted £84 with genuine parts including a VHC
> 
> Much cheaper than the £258.89 Audi quoted!!!


Who was that mate?


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

U.K. People, Castrol Edge Pro Longlife 3 is £7.93 a litre currently on Amazon for prime members only. 

Great for top ups

Don't miss out, :-o Must be bargain of the year?


----------

